# UFC 170 Roussy vs McMann - Thoughts?



## Makalakumu (Jan 3, 2014)

http://www.ufc.tv/video/ronda-rousey-on-ufc-170

I've been waiting for this match up for a long time. I've thought that Rhonda was simply at another athletic level when compared to her competition, but here is someone who has the ability to compete at that level. What do you think about this match-up?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 3, 2014)

Theoretically an Olympic wrestler vs an Olympic judoka should be a fair fight.  My question is how deep the talent pool for female wrestlers is.  My understanding is that in the judo world the women's divisions are just as advanced in terms of technical skill and athleticism as the men's.  Is the same true in the wrestling world?  I know nothing about women's wrestling.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 3, 2014)

That is a very good question. I don't know much about women's wrestling either. I wish combat sports in General got more coverage during the Olympics. Anyway, I think Rousey might still have the edge because of the submissions. If it goes to the ground, she may come out on top.

That saidMcMann has the skills to keep the fight standing. If her striking is good, she could put Rousey away with some good shots. Tate gave some good shots and I think she's vulnerable there.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 3, 2014)

rousey-more seasoning against high level fighters, SUBMISSIONS, take downs
McCann-wrestling, strength

this wont be a walk, but it wont be an upset either, the talent pool in womens wrestling doesnt compare to judo, so being great there doesnt equal being great at judo for the women's division, IMO

zingano is the one with a real shot at beating rousey


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2014)

Didn't she just fight like last week?  That seems fast for another fight.  I don't watch much UFC so maybe I'm wrong but seems like Dana is trying to milk that cash cow fast before it burns out


----------



## Steve (Jan 3, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Didn't she just fight like last week?  That seems fast for another fight.  I don't watch much UFC so maybe I'm wrong but seems like Dana is trying to milk that cash cow fast before it burns out



Not really.  She's in shape, didn't have to cut much weight, and didn't have any injuries to speak of.  If she's looking for another paycheck, it's win/win for everyone, including her challenger.

The gap between fights is often medically imposed.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 3, 2014)

Steve said:


> Not really.  She's in shape, didn't have to cut much weight, and didn't have any injuries to speak of.  If she's looking for another paycheck, it's win/win for everyone, including her challenger.
> 
> The gap between fights is often medically imposed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I guess if top MMA fighters got paid like top boxers  she wouldnt need to fight every few months


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 4, 2014)

plus, with almost 10 months between her fights in '13, I think she is trying to generate more buzz this year.


----------



## CNida (Jan 4, 2014)

Makalakumu said:


> http://www.ufc.tv/video/ronda-rousey-on-ufc-170
> 
> I've been waiting for this match up for a long time. I've thought that Rhonda was simply at another athletic level when compared to her competition, but here is someone who has the ability to compete at that level. What do you think about this match-up?



I think McMann takes this one. She may not have top level striking but neither does Rousey. In fact I am incredibly suspect of Rousey's striking. She hasn't really needed it since her Judo chops are so good.

Maybe women's wrestling isn't as deep as women's Judo but I don't think that matters here. McMann has proven her wrestling is the best in the division, same as Rhonda has proved her Judo game is top notch.

I suspect this will be a back and forth catfight. The wrestling and Judo will cancel each other out and we will see who is the better standup fighter.

I'm picking McMann. IMO, she is more athletic and has been in some wars. Rhonda has been in some scraps but her last fight was the only one that made it out of the first round.

What is suspect here is if McMann takes this fight to the ground, will her submission defense be good enough to keep her clear of danger?

Should be a good, technical matchup if it goes to grappling which I bet it won't. I'm sure they will stand and swing.



ballen0351 said:


> Didn't she just fight like last week?  That seems fast for another fight.  I don't watch much UFC so maybe I'm wrong but seems like Dana is trying to milk that cash cow fast before it burns out



UFC 170 is on February 22nd. It will have been nearly two months which really isn't that short of a time if you think about it. IMO the perfect amount of time for a great training camp is 7-10 weeks. Too much and you start to rust, too little and you're under-prepared.


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## TFP (Jan 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> Not really.  She's in shape, didn't have to cut much weight, and didn't have any injuries to speak of.  If she's looking for another paycheck, it's win/win for everyone, including her challenger.
> 
> The gap between fights is often medically imposed.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



I disagree to an extent.  I think Dana is going to keep her busy, get as much out of her as he can because she is already doing movies, her and her manager are already making outrageous demands and she is a total loose cannon who is loosing fan base fast.

dana isn't dumb, work her hard for as long as he can.   Also with two favorites basically done in Silva and GSP he needs the big names  sing busy!


----------



## Steve (Jan 9, 2014)

TFP said:


> I disagree to an extent.  I think Dana is going to keep her busy, get as much out of her as he can because she is already doing movies, her and her manager are already making outrageous demands and she is a total loose cannon who is loosing fan base fast.
> 
> dana isn't dumb, work her hard for as long as he can.   Also with two favorites basically done in Silva and GSP he needs the big names  sing busy!


I'm not sure I understand.  I agree that there's a business case for cashing in.  What I was saying is that the gap between fights is usually medically imposed.  It's common for an MMA fighter to have a medical suspension or injuries following a fight.  30 to 60 days no contact is very common, including a mandatory CT scan and 60 days for any kind of knock out.  

Point is, the gap isn't because fighters like to take time off.  Rather, the gaps are because they're forced to take time off for medical reasons.  So, it's not surprising to me at all that Rousey is ready to get back at it against another challenger.  She wasn't injured in her fight and is in a perfect position to get paid while she's hot.


----------



## TFP (Jan 9, 2014)

Steve said:


> I'm not sure I understand.  I agree that there's a business case for cashing in.  What I was saying is that the gap between fights is usually medically imposed.  It's common for an MMA fighter to have a medical suspension or injuries following a fight.  30 to 60 days no contact is very common, including a mandatory CT scan and 60 days for any kind of knock out.
> 
> Point is, the gap isn't because fighters like to take time off.  Rather, the gaps are because they're forced to take time off for medical reasons.  So, it's not surprising to me at all that Rousey is ready to get back at it against another challenger.  She wasn't injured in her fight and is in a perfect position to get paid while she's hot.



Of course all true!   But a 2 month turn around is a very quick turn around at that level.   Yes usually it's medical suspensions, etc that keep a fighter out of quick returns.  But also it's a need for the body to have time to recover and heal, to gain back and sustain the normal weight, have enough time to for a proper training camp that is ramping up and hitting it's peak (physically) by fight time all while recutting the weight.   This is why a solid 3 month training camp is pretty standard.   It's usually not the fight that is overly taxing on the body, it's the training camp.

two months is very short and not the norm regardless of medical suspensions which can usually get lifts with a doctors note.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 10, 2014)

TFP said:


> her and her manager are already making outrageous demands and she is a total loose cannon who is loosing fan base fast.



I would love to see any evidence of any of this


----------



## Mauthos (Jan 10, 2014)

I think Rousey will take this one again.  She is coming off a title defense win, probably has more confidence because of it and definitely more confidence within the UFC environment, plus I think she didn't like being taken into the 3rd round by Tate and will look for an early finish.  I also think that even though her striking isn't great, she proved she is tough and can take a hit as she ate quite a few from Tate but carried on unfazed.

However, she does come across arrogant and cocky now and I disliked the fact she refused to shake Tate's hand so secretly I am hoping that McMann takes it as I feel she needs a defeat to try and calm her down and lose the spoilt brat attitude she seems to have.

On the note of a quick turnaround, I agree it is fast, 2 months inbetween fights, but I believe the UFC has done this before.  I am sure someone will be able to correct me if I am wrong but didn't Chris Leben fight and win by submission, to then take a fight as a favour to Dana 3 weeks later and actually win by knock out?  Although he may have had help *cough*


----------



## Steve (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't know Rousey personally.  Never met her.  And, it's possible that the editors on TUF had some kind of axe to grind.  But my belief is that she is tough as nails, very skilled, and bat **** crazy.  

I think she's going to be the champ for quite a while, but once beaten, she'll go through a Mike Tyson-esque fall.  That's my prediction.  

They made this perfume for her:


----------



## TFP (Jan 11, 2014)

Twin Fist said:


> I would love to see any evidence of any of this



Ask and you shall receive.......
Video
http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/7/3...eam-rouseys-demands-macdonald-vs-lawler-daley

Article
http://www.mmaweekly.com/ronda-rousey-reveals-why-she-thought-she-was-being-replaced-on-tuf


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 12, 2014)

neither of those support your claim of her making outrageous demands, or of her losing fans, or of her being a loose cannon.


----------



## TFP (Jan 12, 2014)

Twin Fist said:


> neither of those support your claim of her making outrageous demands, or of her losing fans, or of her being a loose cannon.



Of course they do, and are you suggesting she hasn't lost alot of fans?


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 13, 2014)

actually, i would say that villians are always more popular than the good guys......good guys are boring. Her job isnt to have fans, her job is to get people excited about women's MMA by breaking arms and looking hot doing it, and like her or not, people are watching. she is succeeding as no one has before


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2014)

Twin Fist said:


> actually, i would say that villians are always more popular than the good guys......good guys are boring. Her job isnt to have fans, her job is to get people excited about women's MMA by breaking arms and looking hot doing it, and like her or not, people are watching. she is succeeding as no one has before



Agreed.  If she's accepted her role as the heel, so be it.  Doesn't matter if people are incited to root for her or against her...  As long as they're excited.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TFP (Jan 13, 2014)

Twin Fist said:


> actually, i would say that villians are always more popular than the good guys......good guys are boring. Her job isnt to have fans, her job is to get people excited about women's MMA by breaking arms and looking hot doing it, and like her or not, people are watching. she is succeeding as no one has before


lol, yeah I'm sure uncle Dana is thrilled to have yet another Champion who is booed at the weight-ins and post fight interviews.   

Yes villians are good for business, but not your top dogs.  You want Heals to feed to your most loved superstars, not superstars who loose fans like Bones, AS & Rowdy.


----------



## TFP (Jan 13, 2014)

Steve said:


> Agreed.  If she's accepted her role as the heel, so be it.  Doesn't matter if people are incited to root for her or against her...  As long as they're excited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD




This is isn't the point,  the point is she is a self entitled brat who is starting to  (or at least did) make demands as her popularity has risen due to big block buster success.

sounds like Dana straightened her and her lawyer out abit.   You have see. How it worked out for Rampage.......


----------



## CNida (Jan 13, 2014)

Twin Fist said:


> actually, i would say that villians are always more popular than the good guys......good guys are boring. Her job isnt to have fans, her job is to get people excited about women's MMA by breaking arms and looking hot doing it, and like her or not, people are watching. she is succeeding as no one has before



I dont think she is that hot. I personally find Tate to be more attractive of the two


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2014)

TFP said:


> This is isn't the point,  the point is she is a self entitled brat who is starting to  (or at least did) make demands as her popularity has risen due to big block buster success.
> 
> sounds like Dana straightened her and her lawyer out abit.   You have see. How it worked out for Rampage.......



I understand your point.  How long have you known her?   

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TFP (Jan 13, 2014)

Steve said:


> I understand your point.  How long have you known her?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Not as long as Tate but I've meet her and her mother a few times.   Are you suggesting that if I'm not best friends with her my points are valid.   I mean I have produced articles and video to back up my point.


----------



## Twin Fist (Jan 13, 2014)

I think what steve is saying is that you are coming across like you KNOW the people involved, and not just their public persona....


saying that Rousey is a "self entitled brat" for example 

for one thing, if you don't KNOW her, you cannot say that, since that requires knowing the person, not just the character. For another, she IS entitled by virtue of a phenominal career, so either way she isn't self entitled, she earned it by being not just dominate but essentially unstoppable.


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2014)

TFP said:


> Not as long as Tate but I've meet her and her mother a few times.   Are you suggesting that if I'm not best friends with her my points are valid.   I mean I have produced articles and video to back up my point.



Pretty much what twin fist said.  It's one thing to suggest that she's losing fans or voicing your opinion.  But you're making some pretty personal declarations.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TFP (Jan 13, 2014)

Gotcha guys, my bad if I come on a bit strong.     Yes it is my opinion, I did try and back it up with some reports.  I am hooked up into the MMA scene pretty strong, altho stronger in the past than the most recent year.

But I will try and tone it down.


----------



## TFP (Jan 21, 2014)

Here is a recent interview with Josh Thomson that helps validate what I was trying to say in here.....



> Josh Thomson isnt hiding the fact that his training camp for his matchup Saturday against Benson Henderson has been a tough one.
> 
> This camps been real hard on me, he told the Sherdog Radio Networks Beatdown show. Its just been a long camp. Thats really what its been. I did the five weeks for [Anthony] Pettis and then I had a week off and then I found out I was fighting Benson and then its been like 10, 11 weeks or maybe even a little bit more than that, probably 11 weeks for this fight. Its just been a really long camp.
> 
> ...


----------

